# Has anyone had this offer?



## Adjusted (Dec 1, 2002)

I called D* this afternoon and complained about one of my HR10 units. The csr claims I'm an A list customer and entitled to an upgrade. So he offered me 3 HR20 units for $297.00 + tax/handling for a total of $320.00. Does this sound like a good deal and is it really worth making a switch considering the problems with these units?


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

Personally I wouldn't pay a penny for the units, but that's just me. They waived all fees when I complained a while ago shortly after the 6.3a debacle.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Depends - did you have to send back your old units?
And just so I totally understand - the $320 price was for ALL 3 HR20's? 
Actually sounds too good to be true, but if it all is, then I probably would have done it.


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Adjusted said:


> I called D* this afternoon and complained about one of my HR10 units. The csr claims I'm an A list customer and entitled to an upgrade. So he offered me 3 HR20 units for $297.00 + tax/handling for a total of $320.00. Does this sound like a good deal and is it really worth making a switch considering the problems with these units?


 Sounds like a great deal! All that and a brand spanking new 2 year commitment I bet.

Oh, and here's some light reading for you:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=74448


----------



## mlisowski (Oct 2, 2001)

I got tired of my HR10-250 stuttering and rebooting (only a harddrive problem if three in a row can fail) and called DTV to see if I could get a replacement. I got an HR20 free of charge and did not have to return the HR10. 

I got through to Tier 2 customer service and explained to the guy that I've been with DTV for 8 years, have 5 SD TiVos and 2 HD TiVos. I told him there's nothing in his script that I haven't already tried and that I'd like a replacement. Two days later I'm up and running with an HR20.


----------



## Cy Jervis (Apr 23, 2002)

I was offered 2 for $99 each and then while finishing the order the CSR said oops I just found out, I can only offer one for $99 every six months.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

I ordered an HR20 tonight, and I had two offers:

(1) $198 to REPLACE my two HR10-250 models with two HR20-700 models on my account. Would include delivery fee ($19.95), 5-LNB dish, professional installation, and tax. The installer would take the two HR10 receivers back with him when he left, as this is a "swap offer". The HR20 receivers would be leased.

(2) $199 to ADD a single HR20-700 model to my account. Would include delivery fee ($19.95), 5-LNB dish, professional installation, and tax. I keep everything I own. The HR20 would be leased.

In either case, all sales are final after 30 days, and 2 year commitment starts with new receiver activation date. For either offer, payment could be split over 3 months on your DirecTV bill.

I had no intention of handing over my two HR10 receivers, so I took deal #2. The agent sweetened the offer with a lot of credits because installation appointments in my area are pushed back to May 2007, and when all is said and done, I'll have paid less than $3 for the HR20. 

YMMV.


----------



## AreBee (Jan 11, 2005)

Yes, just yesterday I received that same offer to upgrade my HR10-250 and two HD receivers to three HR20s, but I declined it. I ended up with one free HR20 instead.


----------



## sebastian710 (Dec 14, 2005)

I went online to upgrade my equipment. Got a free HR-20, free installation of new 5-dish included.


----------



## majones (Sep 6, 2001)

sebastian710 said:


> I went online to upgrade my equipment. Got a free HR-20, free installation of new 5-dish included.


I'm wondering how you did that at no cost. When I go through the online upgrade process, it's $299 plus tax.


----------



## Adjusted (Dec 1, 2002)

The CSR claims I would be able to keep my HR10s. I am aware of the numerous bugs and decided I want a hands on experience. Therefore, I went to CC and guess what? The demo model was having some problems displaying some channels. According to the sales kid, D* was at the store for over 2 hours and could not fix the problem. At this time, I'll just wait and maybe they'll get their act together.


----------



## Vuce (May 4, 2004)

I'm glad this topic came up. I was one of the early birds who bought the HR10 for $1000 but got a $250 credit so I spent $750 on it. I wrote an email to D* just yesterday telling them I am very concerned that soon my HR10 will be a door stop (for all intents and purposes) after having been assured that it would last for many years when I first purchased it. I told them I was not willing to spend even $100 on a HR20 which I will be forced to have to watch HD with D*. I will not give up my HR10 - I own it. 

They responded via email saying that I am a valued and loyal long time customer. Said there was no replacement offer yet but that I was an important customer and they will be calling me in the near future to discuss what they can do to meet my needs. 

It'll be interesting to hear what they have to say.


----------



## forecheck (Aug 5, 2000)

majones said:


> I'm wondering how you did that at no cost. When I go through the online upgrade process, it's $299 plus tax.


Interesting, when I go through the online upgrade screen they offer me the the "DIRECTV® HD DVR and Multi-Satellite Dish" for $199.

I have been with DirecTv for over 11 years and am supposedly an "A" customer, but don't spend alot since I don't subscribe to any premiums or order PPV, but I do subscribe to NFL Sunday Ticket.


----------



## Vuce (May 4, 2004)

D* called me today. They wanted to offer me the HR20 for $99 when I get MPEG4 content down the line and take my HR10 as a swap. I told them I own the HR10, I spent a ton of $$ on it just a couple years ago and want the HR20 at next to nothing. She put me on hold 3 times and they finally relented. They put it in my account notes that I will get the HR20 at no cost to me and I'll get to keep the HR10 (which I don't even think should be an issue because I OWN it). I wish the HR20's were Tivos but if they are giving it to me then I can deal with it.


----------



## Gweeto (Jul 28, 2006)

Many of us were promised free upgrades to the HR20 once they stop supporting the HR10-250. My bet is if you wait until they roll out National mpeg4 channels they will upgrade you for free. Kind of seems they are marketing for early adopters to move over and charge them so they can at least make some money now.

A month or so ago I called complaining about the audio dropout problems and was offered a free HR20 replacement but considering the "lite reading" about I told them I would rather deal with 1 problem rather than 20. The tech even said considering my knowledge of everything I most likely would not be happy with the HR20.


----------



## finaldiet (May 10, 2004)

I called D today and got 2 HR20-700's for $99. Talked to Anna in Boise. Sounded like a great gal. She was still trying to get used to the new prices and programming packages.


----------



## trausch (Jan 8, 2004)

drew2k said:


> I ordered an HR20 tonight, and I had two offers:
> 
> (1) $198 to REPLACE my two HR10-250 models with two HR20-700 models on my account. Would include delivery fee ($19.95), 5-LNB dish, professional installation, and tax. The installer would take the two HR10 receivers back with him when he left, as this is a "swap offer". The HR20 receivers would be leased.
> 
> ...


What year did they schedule your install date?

I ordered an HR20 on Nov 15 with and install scheduled for the Dec 10. The installer called night before and asked me how many units I had (3) and then said he needed a special multiswitch and rescheduled for Dec 20. He was a now show on Dec 20 so Direct TV reshceduled me for Jan 5. The installer was again a now show so I called Direct TV and demanded a full refund. They offered to make the box free but I told them no. I have no commitment and will jump ship when Comcast with TIVO software is available.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

trausch said:


> What year did they schedule your install date?


They claim 2007, but it may as well be another year, because I was told my area is completely backlogged and I couldn't get an installation date earlier than May 15.


----------



## Aquatic (Nov 26, 2002)

drew2k said:


> They claim 2007, but it may as well be another year, because I was told my area is completely backlogged and I couldn't get an installation date earlier than May 15.


That is just waaaaay to funny given that many of us could install the sucker better, faster and cleaner than many an installer out there. SHIP ME THE DAMN BOX, I'll "hold it" until the installer gets here..... heh heh.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Aquatic said:


> That is just waaaaay to funny given that many of us could install the sucker better, faster and cleaner than many an installer out there. SHIP ME THE DAMN BOX, I'll "hold it" until the installer gets here..... heh heh.


There's supposedly also a shortage of the HR20 receivers. Hey, I'm getting it for free, so I can be patient ...


----------

